# RR: 31. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #29 in B-flat, op. 106 "Hammerklavier"



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

*1.	Pollini	(1976)










2.	Solomon	(1952)










3.	Serkin	(1970)










4.	Gilels	(1983)










5.	Gulda	(1967)










6.	Arrau	(1963)










7.	Rosen	(1961)










8.	Richter	(1975)










9.	Brendel	(1995)










10.	Gould	(1970)*










Condensed Listing:
1.	Pollini	(1976)
2.	Solomon	(1952)
3.	Serkin	(1970)
4.	Gilels	(1983)
5.	Gulda	(1967)
6.	Arrau	(1963)
7.	Rosen	(1961)
8.	Richter	(1975)
9.	Brendel	(1995)
10.	Gould	(1970)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

